# Wostok not Vostok



## rob (Sep 6, 2003)

Folks, I have bought a watch recently called a Wostok. The face is purple and quite plain with just 'Wostok', '17 Jewels' and 'Made in USSR' written on it. It is manual wind.

My question is really 2. The watch looks old and the design is very classic in my eye's (i'll post a picture when I get back to the UK soon). How old is the watch likely to be, I guess the fact it is called a Wostok and not a Vostok should give some clues. It looks 60's but have a feeling it's more like 80's or even 90's.

Also, is it possible it could be gold as it has a stamp and the jeweler said it was gold filled. The stamp is 'AUIO'.

I paid $70 with a nice new strap from a jewelers in New York. I have a feeling this was certianly no bargian but I like it very much and would have double that if i had to. I'd never heard of a Wostok before stepping into the shop, I'd set my mind on an Omega.

Thanks,

- rob


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Rob,

Welcome to the forum.

I have seen a few Wostok watches. They tend to date from the 60's. I doubt it will be solid gold more likely to be Gold Filled or plated.

Please post a picture on your return.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Possibly means Au10 which I think stands for it being gold fill to a thickness of 10 microns?

Someone with more knowledge will let you know if I'm talking out of my a**e









bugger all member No.3


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sounds right to me,


----------



## rob (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks guy's, so it might actually be as old as it looks, i hope so.

I'll post the picture in the next few days.


----------



## rob (Sep 6, 2003)

I can't quite work out how to get a good picture. I'm quite new to my digi camera. Fuji F-401.

Anyway should give you a good idea:

http://hometown.aol.co.uk/tinkytot/myhomep...ge/aboutme.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

Hi Rob,

Nice to have you on board. I saw one of those a few months back at the Newark show. Nice watch. I think PG is right with AU 10. As aU is the chemical symbol for gold and 10 microns is a uniform thickness for a plating. What other watches have you got? Cheers, James.


----------

